# What are the best way to get traffic from internet



## Ramaner (Aug 10, 2017)

What are the best way to get website traffic from internet


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2017)

Ramaner said:


> What are the best way to get website traffic from internet


- Search Engine Optimization.
- Have a good website design.
- Update content regularly.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2017)

How to Increase Website Traffic (for FREE): Beginner’s Guide


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2017)

Jamkim said:


> website is Search engine land, Search engine watch, Moz, and many resources read for website traffic.


*s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/78/e0/d9/78e0d9fb9d91033c2525e29d26aafbc3.png


----------



## Ramaner (Aug 31, 2017)

I am working on classified site. Currently we getting 100-110 unique visitors per day but not more than that, Will you tell me what are the ways to grow my classified site traffic to 1000 visitors per day.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2017)

You already asked a similar question sometime back: What are the best way to get traffic from internet

Don't repost the same questions for no reason, search for existing posts before creating a new thread.


----------



## Ramaner (Sep 21, 2017)

Flash said:


> How to Increase Website Traffic (for FREE): Beginner’s Guide



Thank you for this resource. I will read and follow it...


----------

